# Chief Justice Khosa: A Planned Assassination Of Pakistan



## MastanKhan

Hi,

Since being appointed as the chief justice of Pakistan---Justice Khosa has literally assassinated the integrity of the pakistani state and the pakistani military in the shortest possible time which was not imagined by anyone---.

The Chief Judge blame the prime minister for allowing the release of the most corrupt Nawaz Sharif and for allowing him to leave the country.

He took action against the army chief even though the chief justice had no authority over the issue.

He then passed a judgement ordering the parliament to pass a law for the military chief within six months---that was one big sabotage.

The reason the military chief has no designated tenure is that he can be fired anytime by the president---like in a war---he is showing incompetence or cowardice or is inactive and indecisive---in that case the president can fire the military chief at his discretion.

A tenured and designated chief when fired could go and appeal his termination in a court of law and get a stay order---. Lovely isn't it.

India & Pakistan are on the verge of a war and the judge is having his own good time acting against the military---.

Then he authorizes the death sentence of R Gen Musharraf---.

And then there were these terrorist attacks by the lawyers on a hospital which the Chief Justice was not bothered about at all---.

It was all going smoothly till he made his last speech where he mentions that he has already lined up jobs at Harvard and at another school---.

So---basically it was all for show to get a higher paycheck---his market value for speeches on the international forum has increased by these actions---.

If Imran Khan had any courage and intellect left---he should charge the Chief Justice with SEDITION---Creating unrest and uncertainty amongst the public---creating a situation of chaos and anarchy---.

The Chief Judge should be in jail by now---.

Reactions: Like Like:
20


----------



## ghazi52

*Big lie

SC issues clarification on media reports about CJP Khosa









ISLAMABAD: Chief Justice Asif Saeed Khosa did not issue any directions to the special court other than judicial directions issued by the relevant branches of the Supreme Court registry in the Musharraf high treason case, stated the apex court, on Tuesday. 

The Supreme Court clarified that some news reports that had been published in newspapers and aired on different TV channels about a meeting of the chief justice with the Press Association of the Supreme Court of Pakistan were misleading and had not attributed any sources to the reports. 

"Musharraf’s was an open-and-shut case and he was given multiple opportunities to defend himself. These people wanted to prolong the matter. The case was decided despite attempts to delay it," some media outlets had quoted the chief justice as saying in the alleged informal meeting. 






The apex court said that the news reports had created the impression that the chief justice was "personally involved in the progress of the case before the Special Court". 

The report clarified that different branches of the Supreme Court had been hearing different aspects of the high treason case against General (r) Pervez Musharraf. 

"The above mentioned news items aired/published by the media were baseless, concocted, false, stage managed, out of context and contrary to the facts," read the press release. 

The clarification comes a day after a special court handed former military dictator General (r) Musharraf the death penalty for abrogating the constitution and imposing a state of emergency on November 3, 2007. 

Musharraf, 76, is currently in Dubai where he is seeking treatment of multiple diseases.

The Pakistan Army had reacted to the decision by saying that it was in "a lot of pain and anguish" over the sentencing to death of former military Musharraf. 

"An ex-army chief, Chairman Joint Chiefs of Staff Committee (CJCSC) and President of Pakistan, who has served the country for over 40 years, fought wars for the defence of the country can surely never be a traitor," the military's public relations wing said in a statement.
*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## masterchief_mirza

You are right of course. But can Khan or anyone else really move against these despots who are a law unto themselves? Judges in Pakistan invent crimes regularly to charge their detractors with. My personal favourite is "contempt", which of course is a real crime, however its usage as a charge or threatened charge by Pakistani judges renders them immune to any attempts to challenge their own mendacious and illegal narratives.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.....................................


*Special court verdict based on personal vendetta: Musharraf*
DUBAI: Former army chief General (r) Pervez Musharraf reacted to the special court's verdict against him in the high treason case on Wednesday, saying that the decision was based on "personal vendetta| against him. 

Musharraf said that he heard the verdict against him given by the special court on television. He said that there wasn't an example of a similar case to the one against him where neither the defendant nor his lawyers were given a chance to present their arguments. 

Musharraf said he had offered to give his statement to a special commission if they visit him in Dubai, where the former military dictator is currently undergoing medical treatment.

Musharraf said his request was ignored.

"I call this verdict suspicious because supremacy of the law was ignored from the start to the end during hearings of this case," he said.

Musharraf said that he respected the Pakistani judiciary and that, similar to Chief Justice Khosa, he also believed that everyone was equal before the law.

"However, in my opinion, Chief Justice Khosa showed his intentions and his determination to the public himself by saying that he ensured a speedy verdict in this case. How can the judges who gained personal benefits during my tenure issue a judgment against me?"

He thanked the Pakistani people and the Pakistan Armed Forces for remembering his services for the country.

"I am thankful to Pakistanis and to the Pakistani Armed Forces for remembering my services for this country," he said. "This is the biggest honour for me which I will take to my grave."

Musharraf said he will announce his plan of action regarding the case after consulting his legal team.

NOTE: The News understands that it is in violations of PEMRA's directives to publish statements issued by convicts. However, we also believe in the freedom of speech and expression and are hence choosing to present the version of former military dictator and President of Pakistan General (retired) Pervez Musharraf.

...................................







*CJP Khosa: The judge who fast-tracked treason case*

December 17, 2019








ISLAMABAD: Outgoing Chief Justice of Pakistan (CJP) Asif Saeed Khosa is said to have played a key role in making sure the six-year-old treason trial against former president Gen (retd) Pervez Musharraf is concluded before he retires.

Justice Khosa – who is stepping down on Dec 20 – has handed down several key verdicts against political and judicial functionaries during his tenure, inviting the ire of many but projecting the apex court as a strong institution.

The Musharraf treason case – which was initiated in Nov 2013 by the government of his old foe Nawaz Sharif – had hit frequent delays as special court judges either recused themselves, or retired, or were elevated. “Had it not been for the chief justice, the case might never been decided,” a senior official told The Express Tribune.

According to him, Justice Khosa brought the case back to life. It has been learnt that he was not happy with “undue interference of the high courts” to halt the special court proceedings during the last three weeks.

The Islamabad High Court (IHC), on a petition of the interior ministry, had stopped the special court from announcing its verdict on Nov 28, while directing the government to form a new prosecution team to pursue the case. The Lahore High Court (LHC) is also hearing Musharraf’s petitions against the special court.

On Nov 20, the chief justice had hinted that the case verdict would be announced soon. While addressing a ceremony at the Supreme Court, he said the post-2009 judiciary had convicted one prime minster [Yousuf Raza Gilani], disqualified another [Nawaz Sharif], and was soon going to decide the high treason case against a former army chief [Pervez Musharraf].

Justice Khosa headed the larger bench that had heard the Panama Leaks case in 2017, becoming the first judge to disqualify then-prime minister Nawaz Sharif under Article 62 (1)(f) of the Constitution.

Similarly, he was part of a seven-judge larger bench which had disqualified then-prime minister Yousuf Raza Gilani in the National Reconciliation Order (NRO) case in 2010. He had also written an additional note in the verdict.

Likewise, Justice Khosa had also upheld the death sentence awarded to Mumtaz Qadri, the self-confessed murderer of then-governor Punjab Salman Taseer. He was also part of a special bench which had acquitted Christian woman Aasia Bibi in the blasphemy case.

Of late, a Supreme Court bench – headed by Justice Khosa – gave the government six months to fix the service terms of an army chief through an act of parliament.

On Nov 21, 2014, the three-judge special court – then led by Justice Faisal Arab, – had directed the government to include the names of Shaukat Aziz, Abdul Hameed Dogar, and Zahid Hamid – then PM, CJP and law minister, respectively, as co-accused in the Musharraf treason case. The proceedings were suspended for a couple of years because of the order.

In Feb 2016, the Supreme Court, led by CJP Khosa, had set aside the special court order by directing that the trial against Musharraf be concluded. The court had ruled that only Musharraf should be tried over treason charges for subverting the Constitution in 2007.

In the 11-page order, authored by CJP Khosa, the apex court had observed that a fresh investigation into high treason by associating any person lies within the prerogative of the government and not the special court or the IHC. It had also reproduced all the observations and declarations made by the SC and the Sindh High Court, holding Musharraf solely responsible for the Nov 3, 2007 actions.

The judgment reads that the observations and declarations have already attained finality and they are in public domain. In the meantime, Musharraf had gone abroad for medical treatment.

Soon after taking charge as CJP, Justice Khosa had taken up the matter regarding the delay in Musharraf’s trial.

On March 25, he had referred to the punishment given to English dictator Oliver Cromwell – the Lord Protector of the Commonwealth of England, Scotland, and Ireland – whose skeleton had been hanged after his death, observing that an accused was deliberately not appearing before the trial court and questioning if the court was helpless.

In April, a three-member apex court bench, led by the CJP himself, had directed the special court to proceed under the law by concluding the matter. It had held that, if the accused failed to turn up, he would lose his right to an audience. Following the SC’s decision, the special court resumed hearing.

After the retirement of Justice Tahira Safdar, a special court member, CJP Khosa had nominated Peshawar High Court (PHC) Chief Justice Waqar Ahmad Seth to preside over the special court. He had ensured issuance of notification of Justice Seth’s appointment within two days.

A senior official told that when the notification regarding Justice Seth’s appointment was issued, the powers that be got upset and the government removed the acting law secretary.

Justice Seth had set aside trials of military courts’ convicts, and his judgment had also rescued Pakistan before the International Court of Justice (ICJ) in the case of Indian spy Kulbhushan Jadhav. Recently, Justice Seth had declared unconstitutional the functioning of scores of internment centres in Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yaseen1

after retirement his assets value should be investigated,the way cjp is making decisions in haste before retirement it is creating risk that he might be receiving big monetary rewards by foreign powers in europe and u.s

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## BATMAN

MastanKhan said:


> Hi,
> 
> Since being appointed as the chief justice of Pakistan---Justice Khosa has literally assassinated the integrity of the pakistani state and the pakistani military in the shortest possible time which was not imagined by anyone---.
> 
> The Chief Judge blame the prime minister for allowing the release of the most corrupt Nawaz Sharif and for allowing him to leave the country.
> 
> He took action against the army chief even though the chief justice had no authority over the issue.
> 
> He then passed a judgement ordering the parliament to pass a law for the military chief within six months---that was one big sabotage.
> 
> The reason the military chief has no designated tenure is that he can be fired anytime by the president---like in a war---he is showing incompetence or cowardice or is inactive and indecisive---in that case the president can fire the military chief at his discretion.
> 
> A tenured and designated chief when fired could go and appeal his termination in a court of law and get a stay order---. Lovely isn't it.
> 
> India & Pakistan are on the verge of a war and the judge is having his own good time acting against the military---.
> 
> Then he authorizes the death sentence of R Gen Musharraf---.
> 
> And then there were these terrorist attacks by the lawyers on a hospital which the Chief Justice was not bothered about at all---.
> 
> It was all going smoothly till he made his last speech where he mentions that he has already lined up jobs at Harvard and at another school---.
> 
> So---basically it was all for show to get a higher paycheck---his market value for speeches on the international forum has increased by these actions---.
> 
> If Imran Khan had any courage and intellect left---he should charge the Chief Justice with SEDITION---Creating unrest and uncertainty amongst the public---creating a situation of chaos and anarchy---.
> 
> The Chief Judge should be in jail by now---.



Khosa is acting as the executioner, while the ground work has been laid from quite a while ago.
The APDM alliance was the foundation stone, engineered in London /Washington.
Pakistan was never so divided and intolerant, until PTI launched, it's first long march against Musharraf.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Salza

Has CJ clarified about his next job in US? This is important and main crux of this OP and we all want to know. Mendling over COAS extension is definately fishy. Courts have no connection whatsoever also when petitioner took his request back, CJ deliberately kicked in and took sutomuto action to proceed with the petition which later he denied it. Such crafted and hawkish petitions should had been dismissed by court at first place. It was a surprise to everyone over a non issue.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Xestan

The same Judge who disqualified Nawaz Sharif twice, he was a hero then. Amazing how favourable judgements will make a judge a hero and an unfavourable one, a villain.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## BATMAN

Xestan said:


> The same Judge who disqualified Nawaz Sharif twice, he was a hero then. Amazing how favourable judgements will make a judge a hero and an unfavourable one, a villain.



We are a hypocrite and biased nation... from top to bottom.
Digital era have helped us record it. Yet we claim it as riyasat medina.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Salza

Xestan said:


> The same Judge who disqualified Nawaz Sharif twice, he was a hero then. Amazing how favourable judgements will make a judge a hero and an unfavourable one, a villain.



That time he was not offered any lucrative job in US since becoming CJ of Pakistan is biggest gift and privilege for any judge in Pakistan and perhaps stepping stone for more to follow. Hence there were no retirement plans that time. Media people, journalists, so called ngos and human rights activists does same all the time in Pakistan that is, to malign Pakistan Army and gets favor. 

Anyways I seriously want to know is he offered a job in US or not?



Xestan said:


> The same Judge who disqualified Nawaz Sharif twice, he was a hero then. Amazing how favourable judgements will make a judge a hero and an unfavourable one, a villain.



P. S there is no unfavourable judgements against govt which present PM has to worry about. But embarrassing militarily indirectly all a sudden, is something fishy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Thorough Pro

this is yet another attempt to weaken Pakistan by instigating institutional war within Pakistan. As I have always maintained, Judiciary is the mother of all evils in Pakistan. I wonder why during more than two decade long war on terror, why did terrorist spared judiciary, while they were targeting everyone else?

Khosa is a PMLN paid whore, he should be "retired" immediately along with his other partner in crime judges.




MastanKhan said:


> Hi,
> 
> Since being appointed as the chief justice of Pakistan---Justice Khosa has literally assassinated the integrity of the pakistani state and the pakistani military in the shortest possible time which was not imagined by anyone---.
> 
> The Chief Judge blame the prime minister for allowing the release of the most corrupt Nawaz Sharif and for allowing him to leave the country.
> 
> He took action against the army chief even though the chief justice had no authority over the issue.
> 
> He then passed a judgement ordering the parliament to pass a law for the military chief within six months---that was one big sabotage.
> 
> The reason the military chief has no designated tenure is that he can be fired anytime by the president---like in a war---he is showing incompetence or cowardice or is inactive and indecisive---in that case the president can fire the military chief at his discretion.
> 
> A tenured and designated chief when fired could go and appeal his termination in a court of law and get a stay order---. Lovely isn't it.
> 
> India & Pakistan are on the verge of a war and the judge is having his own good time acting against the military---.
> 
> Then he authorizes the death sentence of R Gen Musharraf---.
> 
> And then there were these terrorist attacks by the lawyers on a hospital which the Chief Justice was not bothered about at all---.
> 
> It was all going smoothly till he made his last speech where he mentions that he has already lined up jobs at Harvard and at another school---.
> 
> So---basically it was all for show to get a higher paycheck---his market value for speeches on the international forum has increased by these actions---.
> 
> If Imran Khan had any courage and intellect left---he should charge the Chief Justice with SEDITION---Creating unrest and uncertainty amongst the public---creating a situation of chaos and anarchy---.
> 
> The Chief Judge should be in jail by now---.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Xestan

Salza said:


> That time he was not offered any lucrative job in US since becoming CJ of Pakistan is biggest gift and privilege for any judge in Pakistan and perhaps stepping stone for more to follow. Hence there were no retirement plans that time. Media people, journalists, so called ngos and human rights activists does same all the time in Pakistan that is, to malign Pakistan Army and gets favor.
> 
> Anyways I seriously want to know is he offered a job in US or not?



Generals are offered jobs in America and Gulf as well, most of our Generals send their kids to study in States. Also, Musharraf is worth billions right now, he comes from a middle class family, where did this fortune come from?



Thorough Pro said:


> Khosa is a PMLN paid whore, he should be "retired" immediately along with his other partner in crime judges.



What are you smoking? Is it acid? Because even the dumbest person would know that Justice Khosa disqualified Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif twice. Also, post reported.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Salza

Xestan said:


> Generals are offered jobs in America and Gulf as well, most of our Generals send their kids to study in States. Also, Musharraf is worth billions right now, he comes from a middle class family, where did this fortune come from?
> 
> 
> 
> What are you smoking? Is it acid? Because even the dumbest person would know that Justice Khosa disqualified Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif twice. Also, post reported.



Generals also gets court martialed as well. One brigadier recently hanged to death. He too was getting paid in dollars. So judges shouldnt be exception to any impeachment as well.

All I want to say to connect the dota regarding securing top notch job in US. Taking on Pakistan Army does sell.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Xestan

Salza said:


> Generals also gets court martialed as well. One brigadier recently hanged to death. He too was getting paid in dollars. So judges shouldnt be exception to any impeachment as well.
> 
> All I want to say to connect the dota regarding securing top notch job in US. Taking on Pakistan Army does sell.



Yeah, a few Generals who had hundreds of our men killed on the hills of Kargil went on to rule this country. So much for accountability.


----------



## Mujahid Memon

Xestan said:


> The same Judge who disqualified Nawaz Sharif twice, he was a hero then. Amazing how favourable judgements will make a judge a hero and an unfavourable one, a villain.


Musharraf definitely deserves death penalty but not due to 2007 emergency. Instead, he should be punished in the crime of selling Pakistan's sovereignty to US and being responsible for hundreds of drone and terrorist attacks in which thousands of people died. The irony is that current action by court is just personal revenge and rule of law is not fulfilled.


----------



## Salza

Xestan said:


> Yeah, a few Generals who had hundreds of our men killed on the hills of Kargil went on to rule this country. So much for accountability.



Your views are depicting your biasness against military. Quite evident. This attitude kills reasoning with logics and alternate possibilities. Improve yourself.

Having said this, I am even not sure Khosa has been offered any job in US or not. If not, than all the speculations created in this thread, are killed itself.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Xestan

Salza said:


> Your views are depicting your biasness against military. Quite evident. This attitude kills reasoning with logics and alternate possibilities. Improve yourself.
> 
> Having said this, I am even not sure Khosa has been offered any job in US or not. If not, than all the speculations created in this thread, are killed itself.



I am not biased against the Military, I respect every soldier, as long as they stay in their constitutional limits. Usurpers deserve no respect.



Salza said:


> Your views are depicting your biasness against military. Quite evident. This attitude kills reasoning with logics and alternate possibilities. Improve yourself.
> 
> Having said this, I am even not sure Khosa has been offered any job in US or not. If not, than all the speculations created in this thread, are killed itself.



Also, where did this theory come from, about the foreign job for CJP?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GumNaam

When the entire supreme and high court judges are suspected of corrupt practices & criminal negligence that threaten the safety & security of the country then there is only one solution that the constitution allows for such individuals...trial by military courts under the the Army Act.


----------



## Pakistan Space Agency

@MastanKhan, you forgot he also convicted one Prime Minister (Yusuf Raza Gilani), disqualified another Prime Minister (Nawaz Sharif), gave death sentence to Mumtaz Qadri (killer of Salman Taseer) and acquitted Asia Bibi.

Did you cry then too?


----------



## Pakistansdefender

MastanKhan said:


> Hi,
> 
> Since being appointed as the chief justice of Pakistan---Justice Khosa has literally assassinated the integrity of the pakistani state and the pakistani military in the shortest possible time which was not imagined by anyone---.
> 
> The Chief Judge blame the prime minister for allowing the release of the most corrupt Nawaz Sharif and for allowing him to leave the country.
> 
> He took action against the army chief even though the chief justice had no authority over the issue.
> 
> He then passed a judgement ordering the parliament to pass a law for the military chief within six months---that was one big sabotage.
> 
> The reason the military chief has no designated tenure is that he can be fired anytime by the president---like in a war---he is showing incompetence or cowardice or is inactive and indecisive---in that case the president can fire the military chief at his discretion.
> 
> A tenured and designated chief when fired could go and appeal his termination in a court of law and get a stay order---. Lovely isn't it.
> 
> India & Pakistan are on the verge of a war and the judge is having his own good time acting against the military---.
> 
> Then he authorizes the death sentence of R Gen Musharraf---.
> 
> And then there were these terrorist attacks by the lawyers on a hospital which the Chief Justice was not bothered about at all---.
> 
> It was all going smoothly till he made his last speech where he mentions that he has already lined up jobs at Harvard and at another school---.
> 
> So---basically it was all for show to get a higher paycheck---his market value for speeches on the international forum has increased by these actions---.
> 
> If Imran Khan had any courage and intellect left---he should charge the Chief Justice with SEDITION---Creating unrest and uncertainty amongst the public---creating a situation of chaos and anarchy---.
> 
> The Chief Judge should be in jail by now---.


While doing so he would risk being victim of toheen e adalat and create another choas for the country? 
You have to tolerate these babus getting 8 lakh pays and all the facilities here in Pakistan . Who some how are more English gulam them any of us culturally . 
These babus are sadly created who hate military and considered government beneath them . What can you do. Why you let this mindset pnetrate in these babus in the first place . Now bear it . 
Similar prejudice is found in army too where they think they deserve to be superior


----------



## ARMalik

MastanKhan said:


> Hi,
> 
> Since being appointed as the chief justice of Pakistan---Justice Khosa has literally assassinated the integrity of the pakistani state and the pakistani military in the shortest possible time which was not imagined by anyone---.
> 
> The Chief Judge blame the prime minister for allowing the release of the most corrupt Nawaz Sharif and for allowing him to leave the country.
> 
> He took action against the army chief even though the chief justice had no authority over the issue.
> 
> He then passed a judgement ordering the parliament to pass a law for the military chief within six months---that was one big sabotage.
> 
> The reason the military chief has no designated tenure is that he can be fired anytime by the president---like in a war---he is showing incompetence or cowardice or is inactive and indecisive---in that case the president can fire the military chief at his discretion.
> 
> A tenured and designated chief when fired could go and appeal his termination in a court of law and get a stay order---. Lovely isn't it.
> 
> India & Pakistan are on the verge of a war and the judge is having his own good time acting against the military---.
> 
> Then he authorizes the death sentence of R Gen Musharraf---.
> 
> And then there were these terrorist attacks by the lawyers on a hospital which the Chief Justice was not bothered about at all---.
> 
> It was all going smoothly till he made his last speech where he mentions that he has already lined up jobs at Harvard and at another school---.
> 
> So---basically it was all for show to get a higher paycheck---his market value for speeches on the international forum has increased by these actions---.
> 
> If Imran Khan had any courage and intellect left---he should charge the Chief Justice with SEDITION---Creating unrest and uncertainty amongst the public---creating a situation of chaos and anarchy---.
> 
> The Chief Judge should be in jail by now---.



The fact that is absolutely mind boggling is the Military here has enough fire power to flatten a few countries in the region, so who the hell is a CJ? Let me elaborate, the CJ is a person sitting in a nice building, who dispatches so called "judgement" with the hope that it would be implemented by the State. Now here is a question -- If the State shows a Middle Finger to these judges, what can these judges do?? Here is the answer - *NOTHING!!* There are powerless pieces of cra.p. It is *only when the State gives due "importance"* to the Judges that whens the judgement of these judges get *implemented*.

And this logically leads to the next question -- If the judgement of these filthy judges is full of garbage, Why the F* is this *IK so quiet*?? What is he waiting for?? But then *another even more important question *is, what the *F* is the Military waiting *for? This CJ has done *shockingly immense damage to the Institution of the Military. *I really do not get it, what is the Military waiting for??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mav3rick

MastanKhan said:


> Hi,



Hello.

Generally, I don't expect such biased points of view, I guess love for the Army is more prevalent than love for the country. Shouldn't the country be above any and every institution, even the Army? Let me try and explain to you why I disagree with you.





MastanKhan said:


> Since being appointed as the chief justice of Pakistan---Justice Khosa has literally assassinated the integrity of the pakistani state and the pakistani military in the shortest possible time which was not imagined by anyone---.
> 
> The Chief Judge blame the prime minister for allowing the release of the most corrupt Nawaz Sharif and for allowing him to leave the country.



The CJ was indeed correct, it was the Government which decided to allow NS to leave the country. The Government further imposed a bond as a condition for NS to leave; this condition was struck down by the court because of obvious unlawful imposition of the condition. 





MastanKhan said:


> He took action against the army chief even though the chief justice had no authority over the issue.



The Chief Justice has no authority over the issue? Is it because the institution of the Army is above and beyond the law? What kind of a thinking is that??? Each and everything comes under the constitution and the Supreme Court is the guardian of the constitution. 





MastanKhan said:


> He then passed a judgement ordering the parliament to pass a law for the military chief within six months---that was one big sabotage.



He should have struck down the extension based on the premise that institutions need to be made stronger, not personalities. The Army is the most professional and competent of all the organizations in Pakistan and the next in line to the incumbent Army chief cannot be considered any less competent and was fully deserving of the Job.





MastanKhan said:


> The reason the military chief has no designated tenure is that he can be fired anytime by the president---like in a war---he is showing incompetence or cowardice or is inactive and indecisive---in that case the president can fire the military chief at his discretion.



A tenured and designated chief when fired could go and appeal his termination in a court of law and get a stay order---. Lovely isn't it.

Now this is where you are most incorrect; it is because you fail to realize:

1. even initially the Army chief is appointed for a duration of 3 years which makes it a tenure.
2. the reasons based on which the Army Chief can be fired can be initiated with or without tenure. 
3. the Army Chief, with or without tenure, will have the right to seek redressal from the Courts invoking immediate stay orders.





MastanKhan said:


> India & Pakistan are on the verge of a war and the judge is having his own good time acting against the military---.
> 
> Then he authorizes the death sentence of R Gen Musharraf---.



Wasn't PM IK the most critical of General Musharraf? There must be some behind the scene conspiracy on this matter otherwise such a decision is unthinkable. 





MastanKhan said:


> And then there were these terrorist attacks by the lawyers on a hospital which the Chief Justice was not bothered about at all---.



Yeah, that is indeed one ugly stain on the judiciary and it is proof that the judges of even the superior judiciary are intimidated by lawyer mafia. 





MastanKhan said:


> If Imran Khan had any courage and intellect left---he should charge the Chief Justice with SEDITION---Creating unrest and uncertainty amongst the public---creating a situation of chaos and anarchy---.
> 
> The Chief Judge should be in jail by now---.



IK and courage, intellect??? Think again!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## B.K.N

MastanKhan said:


> If Imran Khan had any courage and intellect left---he should charge the Chief Justice with SEDITION---Creating unrest and uncertainty amongst the public---creating a situation of


These judges are real dictators they can disqualify anyone for tauheen adalat 
General Musharraf started corruption investigation against kana judge which led to his downfall


----------



## Jungibaaz

Xestan said:


> The same Judge who disqualified Nawaz Sharif twice, he was a hero then. Amazing how favourable judgements will make a judge a hero and an unfavourable one, a villain.


It’s amazing how people’s opinions can be so inconsistent and can turn on a dime. 

Now I guess we’ll see the usual smear job and conspiracies against Khosa for daring to take down Pakistan’s owner class. 

Motives of Khosa might be questioned, but there’s no question that the extension fiasco was a case of improper and incompetent procedure by the government. Anyone could have challenged it and the result would be about the same as we got.

And Musharraf’s fiasco is an open and shut case. There’s no doubt he is guilty of multiple forms of high treason.

Nobody is bothering to examine the details of the matter. It’s just ordinary people who have been misled and some reactionaries having a moral outrage that the irreproachable establishment has been questioned or even knocked down a peg.


----------



## SD 10

MastanKhan said:


> Hi,
> 
> Since being appointed as the chief justice of Pakistan---Justice Khosa has literally assassinated the integrity of the pakistani state and the pakistani military in the shortest possible time which was not imagined by anyone---.
> 
> The Chief Judge blame the prime minister for allowing the release of the most corrupt Nawaz Sharif and for allowing him to leave the country.
> 
> He took action against the army chief even though the chief justice had no authority over the issue.
> 
> He then passed a judgement ordering the parliament to pass a law for the military chief within six months---that was one big sabotage.
> 
> The reason the military chief has no designated tenure is that he can be fired anytime by the president---like in a war---he is showing incompetence or cowardice or is inactive and indecisive---in that case the president can fire the military chief at his discretion.
> 
> A tenured and designated chief when fired could go and appeal his termination in a court of law and get a stay order---. Lovely isn't it.
> 
> India & Pakistan are on the verge of a war and the judge is having his own good time acting against the military---.
> 
> Then he authorizes the death sentence of R Gen Musharraf---.
> 
> And then there were these terrorist attacks by the lawyers on a hospital which the Chief Justice was not bothered about at all---.
> 
> It was all going smoothly till he made his last speech where he mentions that he has already lined up jobs at Harvard and at another school---.
> 
> So---basically it was all for show to get a higher paycheck---his market value for speeches on the international forum has increased by these actions---.
> 
> If Imran Khan had any courage and intellect left---he should charge the Chief Justice with SEDITION---Creating unrest and uncertainty amongst the public---creating a situation of chaos and anarchy---.
> 
> The Chief Judge should be in jail by now---.


He is too quiet and doing all the work in a seamless manner. Something is wrong with this guy. There are reports that he will leave the country after retiring.


----------



## Caprxl

MastanKhan said:


> If Imran Khan had any courage and intellect left---he should charge the Chief Justice with SEDITION



With due respect, government cannot peruse Qazi Faiz Isa reference which has been made a Holy Cow while even Generals, Brgds, Officers & men have been charged with corruption & espionage & you Sir are saying to take out CJ??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GumNaam

Pakistan Space Agency said:


> @MastanKhan, you forgot he also convicted one Prime Minister (Yusuf Raza Gilani), disqualified another Prime Minister (Nawaz Sharif), gave death sentence to Mumtaz Qadri (killer of Salman Taseer) and acquitted Asia Bibi.
> 
> Did you cry then too?


Which hole in the ground are you living in? khosa did only one of the above with the exception being disqualification of your motta sharif (which, by the way, was far too less of a sentence).


----------



## MastanKhan

Xestan said:


> The same Judge who disqualified Nawaz Sharif twice, he was a hero then. Amazing how favourable judgements will make a judge a hero and an unfavourable one, a villain.



Hi,

The game keeps changing the rules keep changing---. He passed one verdict---. That is done---.

Now suddenly he he has gone about face---either that original verdict was staged for a later change in out come---or that verdict was real but the SALE came afterwards 'if you do this you get this'---.

So---he has a lucrative contract at Harvard and I believe Cambridge--but then with the last two verdicts against the military---he has staged a massive coupe in the International Speech market---.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GumNaam

MastanKhan said:


> Hi,
> 
> The game keeps changing the rules keep changing---. He passed one verdict---. That is done---.
> 
> Now suddenly he he has gone about face---either that original verdict was staged for a later change in out come---or that verdict was real but the SALE came afterwards 'if you do this you get this'---.
> 
> So---he has a lucrative contract at Harvard and I believe Stanford---but then with the last two verdicts against the military---he has staged a massive coupe in the International Speech market---.


stanford or harvard...both are in our backyards...get ready khosa. 

having said that...he is nothing special, nothing he has done has stood out like the road verses wade judgement. the question arises that what has he done to get such fellowships and if the answer is nothing then it MUST be investigated that what has he "promised" to deliver in order to get such fellowships.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AsianLion

Pakistan should consider why it remains under developed still after 70 years while its military booms massively.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Judge not of sound mind, says attorney general on Musharraf treason verdict*


December 19, 2019








Pakistan's Attorney General Anwar Mansoor Khan addressing a press conference following a special court verdict against former military ruler Pervez Musharraf, in Islamabad on Tuesday. — AFP
Attorney General Anwar Mansoor Khan on Wednesday said that the sanity of the author of the detailed verdict in the Musharraf treason case is "questionable" and called for his trial and removal under Article 209 of the Constitution.

His remarks came hours after the contentious verdict authored by Peshawar High Court Chief Justice Waqar Ahmad Seth was released, calling for the "corpse" of former president retired Gen Pervez Musharraf to be "dragged to D-Chowk" and "hanged for 3 days".

Speaking to _ARYNews_, AG Khan said that the verdict was "unconstitutional, unethical, inhuman, and was given by an individual whose sanity is questionable".

"He must be tried under Article 209 and I will take appropriate measures for immediate action against him," he said.

"This is a judgment which I strongly condemn."

The attorney general said that the law provides for any person to be able to move a petition with the supreme judicial council and he intends on undertaking the requisite measures to put such a petition forward.

He remarked that the judgment was based "on personal enmity and vengeance".

AG Khan, in further criticism, said that the judgment had also "attacked the army" in mentioning the fact that army officials have taken an oath and that Musharraf's actions were against the oath.

"A person who acts against Islam, the law and the Constitution can never be allowed to remain a judge."

Science and technology minister Fawad Chaudhry said that former Justice Iftikhar Chaudhry's reinstatement had led to the appointment of judges whose "competency and knowledge raise serious questions".

"Those who are playing with fire seem oblivious to the fact they might end up getting burned," he wrote, adding, "there was no tact displayed in the choice of words".

"This is not a new development, rather a lesson from history that no one learns from history," said the minister.




Ch Fawad Hussain

✔@fawadchaudhry
https://twitter.com/fawadchaudhry/status/1207620133801336832

افتخار چوہدری کی بحالی کے نتیجے میں ایسے لوگ بھی جج بن گئے جن کی اھلیت اور علم پر سنجیدہ سوالات ہیں، آگ سے کھیلنے کے شوقین حضرات کو علم ہی نہیں کہ جل بھی سکتے ہیں، نہ لفظ چننے کی اھلیت نہ بیان کا سلیقہ ۔۔ یہ ریت نئ نہیں لیکن تاریخ کا سبق ہے کہ کوئ تاریخ سے سبق نہیں سیکھتا





11K
6:14 AM - Dec 19, 2019
Twitter Ads info and privacy

4,908 people are talking about this





A special court in Islamabad on December 17 found Musharraf guilty of high treason and handed him a death sentence under Article 6 of the Constitution, marking the first time in Pakistan's history that a military chief has been declared guilty of high treason and handed a death sentence.

Soon after the verdict, the PTI-led government had termed the high treason trial against Musharraf “unfair”. “I will defend the law in the case but not any individual,” Attorney General Mansoor had said in a late-night joint press conference on the day of the verdict.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MastanKhan

AsianUnion said:


> Pakistan should consider why it remains under developed still after 70 years while its military booms massively.



hi

that is no mystery. Control likes of Nawaz and Zardari and there is no problem

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mentee

ARMalik said:


> so who the hell is a CJ? Let me elaborate, the CJ is a person sitting in a nice building, who dispatches so called "judgement" with the hope that it would be implemented by the State. Now here is a question -- If the State shows a Middle Finger to these judges, what can these judges do?? Here is the answer - *NOTHING!!* There are powerless pieces of cra.p.



My friend you just described the worth of a judge throughout muslim history bar the caliphate period



MastanKhan said:


> Hi,
> 
> The game keeps changing the rules keep changing---. He passed one verdict---. That is done---.
> 
> Now suddenly he he has gone about face---either that original verdict was staged for a later change in out come---or that verdict was real but the SALE came afterwards 'if you do this you get this'---.
> 
> So---he has a lucrative contract at Harvard and I believe Stanford---but then with the last two verdicts against the military---he has staged a massive coupe in the International Speech market---.



Sir Khosa sb has had all his haydays. He's a 65 years old man from a feudal background which means he's no short of money already . I don't understand what he gonna do with all that Harvard and us origin gold and glitter even if he gets it?


----------



## MastanKhan

ARMalik said:


> The fact that is absolutely mind boggling is the Military here has enough fire power to flatten a few countries in the region, so who the hell is a CJ? Let me elaborate, the CJ is a person sitting in a nice building, who dispatches so called "judgement" with the hope that it would be implemented by the State. Now here is a question -- If the State shows a Middle Finger to these judges, what can these judges do?? Here is the answer - *NOTHING!!* There are powerless pieces of cra.p. It is *only when the State gives due "importance"* to the Judges that whens the judgement of these judges get *implemented*.
> 
> And this logically leads to the next question -- If the judgement of these filthy judges is full of garbage, Why the F* is this *IK so quiet*?? What is he waiting for?? But then *another even more important question *is, what the *F* is the Military waiting *for? This CJ has done *shockingly immense damage to the Institution of the Military. *I really do not get it, what is the Military waiting for??



Hi

I have found out that IK is a coward by nature.

Governing and managing a nation is a ruthless business.

IK does not have the courage to roll heads.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MastanKhan

Mentee said:


> Sir Khosa sb has had all his haydays. He's a 65 years old man from a feudal background which means he's no short of money already . I don't understand what he gonna do with all that Harvard and us origin gold and glitter even if he gets it?



Khosa does not have this kind if money that he will make on the speech circuit


SD 10 said:


> He is too quiet and doing all the work in a seamless manner. Something is wrong with this guy. There are reports that he will leave the country after retiring.



Hi

Khosa’s seamless approach looks very well planned and targeted at the military.

fir the very short time on the bench, it must have had some planning or he saw the moment and jumped on it.


----------



## Village life

Hi dear Mastan ,it seems that your sixth sense is smooky or shadowed now a days by your personal likings ,let me tell you the strict stances of Judiciary now a days is indicative of fact that USA is not the Sole super power of the globe, Dumb army and agent Ik should also note it and realize it , Americans have realized it hence they will render their hundred percent support to army top brasses if they do any adventure with in country, but top brasses are also stuck, don't have support at lover level and in public , specially after the induction of the brain less undefusable mother of all retards bomb, its a win win situation for future Pakistan, either melon falls on knife or knife falls on melon , only melon will cut,, enjoy it, for you a hint increased FDI by pro US firms in Pakistan and Pakistan not attending Malaysia sumit,,,, though it's a bad decision by both fat bajwa and agent Ik,, @MastanKhan


----------



## El Sidd

MastanKhan said:


> Hi,
> 
> Since being appointed as the chief justice of Pakistan---Justice Khosa has literally assassinated the integrity of the pakistani state and the pakistani military in the shortest possible time which was not imagined by anyone---.
> 
> The Chief Judge blame the prime minister for allowing the release of the most corrupt Nawaz Sharif and for allowing him to leave the country.
> 
> He took action against the army chief even though the chief justice had no authority over the issue.
> 
> He then passed a judgement ordering the parliament to pass a law for the military chief within six months---that was one big sabotage.
> 
> The reason the military chief has no designated tenure is that he can be fired anytime by the president---like in a war---he is showing incompetence or cowardice or is inactive and indecisive---in that case the president can fire the military chief at his discretion.
> 
> A tenured and designated chief when fired could go and appeal his termination in a court of law and get a stay order---. Lovely isn't it.
> 
> India & Pakistan are on the verge of a war and the judge is having his own good time acting against the military---.
> 
> Then he authorizes the death sentence of R Gen Musharraf---.
> 
> And then there were these terrorist attacks by the lawyers on a hospital which the Chief Justice was not bothered about at all---.
> 
> It was all going smoothly till he made his last speech where he mentions that he has already lined up jobs at Harvard and at another school---.
> 
> So---basically it was all for show to get a higher paycheck---his market value for speeches on the international forum has increased by these actions---.
> 
> If Imran Khan had any courage and intellect left---he should charge the Chief Justice with SEDITION---Creating unrest and uncertainty amongst the public---creating a situation of chaos and anarchy---.
> 
> The Chief Judge should be in jail by now---.



Start a youtube channel Mastan.

You are way off the game


----------



## MastanKhan

paindobaba said:


> Hi dear Mastan ,it seems that your sixth sense is smooky or shadowed now a days by your personal likings ,let me tell you the strict stances of Judiciary now a days is indicative of fact that USA is not the Sole super power of the globe, Dumb army and agent Ik should also note it and realize it , Americans have realized it hence they will render their hundred percent support to army top brasses if they do any adventure with in country, but top brasses are also stuck, don't have support at lover level and in public , specially after the induction of the brain less undefusable mother of all retards bomb, its a win win situation for future Pakistan, either melon falls on knife or knife falls on melon , only melon will cut,, enjoy it, for you a hint increased FDI by pro US firms in Pakistan and Pakistan not attending Malaysia sumit,,,, though it's a bad decision by both fat bajwa and agent Ik,, @MastanKhan



hi

give away your nucs and forever live like an earthworm


----------



## El Sidd

MastanKhan said:


> hi
> 
> give away your nucs and forever live like an earthworm



oops i wanted to hand them over but i incidentally pushed the wrong button. 

India plus one both face weapons of biblical magnitude.

sorry

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Village life

MastanKhan said:


> hi
> 
> give away your nucs and forever live like an earthworm


so you believe its army who safe guards n assets? and Ideology ?


----------



## MastanKhan

Retired Troll said:


> oops i wanted to hand them over but i incidentally pushed the wrong button.
> 
> India plus one both face weapons of biblical magnitude.
> 
> sorry



so—-instead of handing them over—-you sent the over—-hehehe.

you bad boy you—-.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## El Sidd

MastanKhan said:


> so—-instead of handing them over—-you sent the over—-hehehe.
> 
> you bad boy you—-.



hey man mistakes happen. you cannot crucify me for some clerical errors now can you

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MastanKhan

paindobaba said:


> so you believe its army who safe guards n assets? and Ideology ?



yessir for the few thousand years since nations have armies.


----------



## Village life

whats this Dajali eys doing in your dp pic ,) @Retired Troll

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MastanKhan

Retired Troll said:


> hey man mistakes happen. you cannot crucify me for some clerical errors now can you



I can definitely understand the ‘clerical’ error part.

with so much work load honest mistakes do happen

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## El Sidd

paindobaba said:


> whats this Dajali eys doing in your dp pic ,) @Retired Troll



I am proving Disney wrong. It always casts its villains green eyed. That is some conspiracy against Pakistan 








and yeah sure Islam too



MastanKhan said:


> I can definitely understand the ‘clerical’ error part.
> 
> with so much work load honest mistakes do happen



I will not be surprised. The government notifications are straight out of boy scouts training. 

India's and one plus's fate hangs in the balance of a typewriter looted as war booty when colonial ideology was sent packing. 

Irony is just not a flavor of tea.


----------



## Village life

MastanKhan said:


> yessir for the few thousand years since nations have armies.


where were the nukes of Russia gone from Central Asia, despite the fact it had the largest army and largest stockpile of nukes and yet they were defeated in Afghanistan, and will USA nuke China to avoid his defeat in Asia?


----------



## MastanKhan

paindobaba said:


> where were the nukes of Russia gone from Central Asia, despite the fact it had the largest army and largest stockpile of nukes and yet they were defeated in Afghanistan, and will USA nuke China to avoid his defeat in Asia?



Request have some clue to what you want to talk.

Just dont wing it left and right.


----------



## python-000

ghazi52 said:


> *Big lie
> 
> SC issues clarification on media reports about CJP Khosa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ISLAMABAD: Chief Justice Asif Saeed Khosa did not issue any directions to the special court other than judicial directions issued by the relevant branches of the Supreme Court registry in the Musharraf high treason case, stated the apex court, on Tuesday.
> 
> The Supreme Court clarified that some news reports that had been published in newspapers and aired on different TV channels about a meeting of the chief justice with the Press Association of the Supreme Court of Pakistan were misleading and had not attributed any sources to the reports.
> 
> "Musharraf’s was an open-and-shut case and he was given multiple opportunities to defend himself. These people wanted to prolong the matter. The case was decided despite attempts to delay it," some media outlets had quoted the chief justice as saying in the alleged informal meeting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The apex court said that the news reports had created the impression that the chief justice was "personally involved in the progress of the case before the Special Court".
> 
> The report clarified that different branches of the Supreme Court had been hearing different aspects of the high treason case against General (r) Pervez Musharraf.
> 
> "The above mentioned news items aired/published by the media were baseless, concocted, false, stage managed, out of context and contrary to the facts," read the press release.
> 
> The clarification comes a day after a special court handed former military dictator General (r) Musharraf the death penalty for abrogating the constitution and imposing a state of emergency on November 3, 2007.
> 
> Musharraf, 76, is currently in Dubai where he is seeking treatment of multiple diseases.
> 
> The Pakistan Army had reacted to the decision by saying that it was in "a lot of pain and anguish" over the sentencing to death of former military Musharraf.
> 
> "An ex-army chief, Chairman Joint Chiefs of Staff Committee (CJCSC) and President of Pakistan, who has served the country for over 40 years, fought wars for the defence of the country can surely never be a traitor," the military's public relations wing said in a statement.*


& what about zardari & nawaz issue the most corrupted & criminal people of Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## American Pakistani

MastanKhan said:


> Hi,
> 
> he has already lined up jobs at Harvard and at another school---.
> 
> So---basically it was all for show to get a higher paycheck---his market value for speeches on the international forum has increased by these actions---.
> --.



Damn, I don't doubt that but can you provide a source. 

So this so called judge was a m0f0 who sold his country for free $$ increase in paycheck.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MastanKhan

American Pakistani said:


> Damn, I don't doubt that but can you provide a source.
> 
> So this so called judge was a m0f0 who sold his country for free $$ increase in paycheck.



Hi,

His speech is out there that he made a few days ago---and if you listen to the talk shows---it is a part of the discussion.

Hi,

This is actually a pre-planned sabotage on Pak military---. The time and stage is critical---actually extremely critical---.

We are in a state of undeclared war with india---the war can start at any minute---the border fence has been cut at many a places by the indian militant---missiles have been placed in indian occupied kashmir---and to bring out at first the issue of Gen Bajwa's appointment at this time---that is tantamount to treason---.

Supreme court has no issue and authority over his placement---. That decision stands at the discretion of the President---.

The govt should have smacked the chief justice extremely hard and should have fired him by a presidential order---even though the president cannot fire him---but still the president can fire him because he is the supreme officer of the country and the supreme court by default falls under the Prime minster / President---.

But the problem with the pakistanis is that they have a very poor perception of the happenings of critical issues---judgements and their effects on the citizens of the state---.

The chief judge had previously made other threatening stateents against the prime minister---that cannot be allowed---.

The asylum cannot be run by the insane---. Supreme court does not run the country---prime minister runs the country---.

The problem is with IK's Ballz---so far he has proven to be an honest but a gutless coward---who has very little grasp of the happenings of the nation and how to ENFORCE HIS AUTHORITY---.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khail007

Xestan said:


> The same Judge who disqualified Nawaz Sharif twice, he was a hero then. Amazing how favourable judgements will make a judge a hero and an unfavourable one, a villain.


Exactly ... and vice-versa

I wish in next expected war with India ... all those who are armed forces haters and running smearing campaign against ... should grow the pair and be voluntarily ahead of army at the borders.
I bet those won't be able to hold their farts between their butts.


----------



## MastanKhan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SIPRA

khail007 said:


> Exactly ... and vice-versa
> 
> I wish in next expected war with India ... all those who are armed forces haters and running smearing campaign against ... should grow the pair and be voluntarily ahead of army at the borders.
> I bet those won't be able to hold their farts between their butts.



Don't forget that generally army haters are also India lovers; why they would fight with India.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

New entry......................................







Like a rock..................

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MastanKhan

khail007 said:


> Exactly ... and vice-versa
> 
> I wish in next expected war with India ... all those who are armed forces haters and running smearing campaign against ... should grow the pair and be voluntarily ahead of army at the borders.
> I bet those won't be able to hold their farts between their butts.



hi

they will be the saboteurs selling theur services to the enemy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khail007

ghazi52 said:


> New entry......................................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like a rock..................


May ALLAH SWT bless Pakistan.


----------



## MastanKhan

Hi,

It has been an old tradition amogst the saboteurs that while asleep---they are "model citizens" in whatever position that they are in---.

You could compare them to saints or to visionaries---or as pillars of the society or the stalwarts---but then suddenly at a critical moment---they will do an about face and stab you so hard at a critical moment that you won't believe they did it---.

You would believe that they did it in good faith.

That is what my assessment of Ex Chief Justice Khosa is---he was a sleeper operative---at the most critical juncture of his career---he made a sudden and an astonishing decision that literally shook up the nation and Imran Khan being a weak person was not able to make a decision of what to do.

Any other quick thinker would have fired the chief justice immediately---even though irregular action it would have been---the the chief judge would have been fired and this drama of the military coander in chief would have been stopped in its footsteps---.

Again atypical pakistani reaction and decision of IN_ACTION & IN_DECESION at a critical moment---.


----------



## doorstar

MastanKhan said:


> Any other quick thinker would have fired the chief justice immediately--


gen Musharraf did that once now he is gonna be hanged and displayed in d-chowk by khosa and his cohorts for it



MastanKhan said:


>


if this sami was here in UK he would be charged with reckless driving, driving without due care and attention and more!


----------



## El Sidd

ghazi52 said:


> New entry......................................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like a rock..................



i gave you a pity like for trying. Jug jug geo


----------

